# DXO OpticsPro



## Zenon (Jan 2, 2018)

Operating System: Mac 10.13.2
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Lightroom Classic CC

I believe DXO is baked into the plug-in manager. I think I tried it long ago and maybe it wound up in there but since I can't remove it makes me think it is baked in. It says version 11 now which is their latest. So I'm wondering it is baked in or just a remnant from a previous trial.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 2, 2018)

I did some searches and it appears it is integrated. I guess I could have done that but that was not my main question. My main question is why? Also why DXO and not a different company? 

Why would I spend $150 on LR6 or $120 a year on a plan and another $150 on DXO. I have read about DXO prime so I decided to try PhotoLab yesterday. It is very good but not for an extra $150 IMO. If you work LR carefully you can yield good results. Maybe if I printed posters. Not sure what else is in there for me. It does not recognize a TC and I think LR's export does a better job. I worked DXO pretty hard but LR still produced a more detailed final product. Also using the DXO plugin would slow my workflow down.

I'm wondering what I'm missing? If there was something that really benefited me I'd consider it but I just have not found it yet. I can't remember DXO's previous workflow but Photolab is essentially the same.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 2, 2018)

Zenon said:


> Operating System: Mac 10.13.2
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Lightroom Classic CC
> 
> I believe DXO is baked into the plug-in manager. I think I tried it long ago and maybe it wound up in there but since I can't remove it makes me think it is baked in. It says version 11 now which is their latest. So I'm wondering it is baked in or just a remnant from a previous trial.


No plugin is 'baked into the plugin manager'. There are two places where a plugin can be installed:
User/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Modules
Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Modules


----------



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2018)

Are you trying to remove this from the list of External Editors?  You can delete any preset  on the External Editors tab in Preferences.  You do this by 1st selection it then selecting Delete from the dropdown list of editor presets.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 2, 2018)

I was not sure at first. So LR is not working with DXO. DXO like others integrates with LR on it's own. It does not bother me but I'll probably get rid of it if I can as I see no benefit of getting DXO. 

Thanks for the info Johan and Cletus.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 2, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> No plugin is 'baked into the plugin manager'. There are two places where a plugin can be installed:
> User/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Modules
> Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Modules


Johan,

Can you post the fully qualified path to the second location.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 2, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> Johan,
> Can you post the fully qualified path to the second location.


It *is* the full path. The Library folder at the root of your main disk. Note that this 'Modules' folder does not always exist.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 3, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> It *is* the full path. The Library folder at the root of your main disk. Note that this 'Modules' folder does not always exist.


Johan,

Not on my desktop nor my laptop nor my wife's desktop.  All running Win 10 Pro 64.

Phil


----------



## clee01l (Jan 3, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> Johan,
> 
> Not on my desktop nor my laptop nor my wife's desktop.  All running Win 10 Pro 64.
> 
> Phil


The OP is running MacOS.  Clunky Windows rules do not apply.


----------



## Cerianthus (Jan 3, 2018)

I still rather know and decide for myself where I put my files, I've watched my wife being very frustrated trying to understand where her mac put her files.thats why i also dont like the microsoft store

Anyway, if you view the plugin manager, the path were each plugin is installed, is shown in the 'status' window on the right.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 3, 2018)

I basically ignored the plug-in manager dialogue window. After getting some info yesterday I noticed the paths are right there so easy to find where they sneak stuff in if you trial something. I use an app delete app and it still does not get everything. I cleaned up a bunch of stuff up yesterday.


----------

